# Backlighting on Canon 6D



## in2thewild (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello,

While on holiday last month, a  Nikon owner kept touching some backlighting button on her camera when we were taking bird shots. I think it was when the light was behind the subject? But try as I might,  I couldn't find the same function on my Canon.  I have a 6D now. Can I do this on there? I can't see it on any of the easily accessible functions on the camera body itself. 

Many thanks, 
Lynn


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2017)

Exposure Compensation button perhaps? Sometimes called EC. Too deck, upper right on many cameras.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 17, 2017)

Your 6D does this by allowing you to dial-in the exposure compensation using the rear dial if you are in either Program mode, Tv mode, or Av mode (if using manual then you'd just dial up the exposure).  My old AE-1 film camera had a specific button for it (only useful if shooting in auto-exposure mode) in which the camera would automatically brighten the image by 2 stops (and if you wanted anything other than just 2 stops then you had to switch to manual mode because the auto-exposure mode had no options.)

Today you can dial in up to 3 stops in 1/3rd stop increments using that rear dial.  (there are at least four different ways I can think of to do this on a 6D, but probably the easiest way (assuming you are shooting in P, Tv, or Av mode) is to use the rear dial.  There are other ways that involve using the menu.

If your subject is backlit and the camera is likely metering for the sky, then just roll large rear dial toward the right -- perhaps 2 stops (but you can control it) to get the camera to boost the exposure.  

One you set an exposure compensation level the camera will continue to use it for every shot you take (you don't set it each time you take another shot) -- which means when you're done, don't forget to zero-out the compensation level.


----------



## in2thewild (Apr 21, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> Your 6D does this by allowing you to dial-in the exposure compensation using the rear dial if you are in either Program mode, Tv mode, or Av mode (if using manual then you'd just dial up the exposure).  My old AE-1 film camera had a specific button for it (only useful if shooting in auto-exposure mode) in which the camera would automatically brighten the image by 2 stops (and if you wanted anything other than just 2 stops then you had to switch to manual mode because the auto-exposure mode had no options.)
> 
> Today you can dial in up to 3 stops in 1/3rd stop increments using that rear dial.  (there are at least four different ways I can think of to do this on a 6D, but probably the easiest way (assuming you are shooting in P, Tv, or Av mode) is to use the rear dial.  There are other ways that involve using the menu.
> 
> ...


thanks very much- I found it and have been using it!


----------

